

Odin.js - Node.js Game Engine - lonewolfgames
http://lonewolfgames.github.io/Odin.js/
My summer project
======
RyanZAG
Where does the Node part come into this? It looks like client side javascript
game engine to me?

~~~
martin-adams
A brief look at the code seems to suggest the game engine is running on the
server and the client is simply a renderer, must like how multiplayer games
work. I could be wrong though.

------
kevinsimper
I know it is boring to write documentation, but sometimes I wish authers would
write just 2 lines, what is actually is they have made. It would make it way
easier to understand, and thereby be exited about it! :-)

------
fhars
Is it for quantum mechanical games, or why are there objects tunneling out of
the "lots of objects" container all the time?

~~~
archangel_one
Collision detection is a bit ropey, I guess. Some of them don't escape but
start bouncing back and forth. Also, the whole lot _should_ reach equilibrium
before long, but it doesn't seem to. It all seems a bit overly bouncy - kind
of like Angry Birds physics, but turned up to 11.

------
babuskov
Interesting idea. Could be useful for some turn based games. Demos are cool.
However, if developers really want people to pay attention, writing some docs
is a must.

I'm currently developing a 2D HTML5 Canvas strategy game using EaselJS, and I
can't count how many times I visited their online docs. Probably 50+ times.
Look at the level of detail:

[http://www.createjs.com/Docs/EaselJS/modules/EaselJS.html](http://www.createjs.com/Docs/EaselJS/modules/EaselJS.html)

And I would call this bare minimum you need to get your library to be used by
someone else. I still had to Google and ask the developers some specific
stuff, but it's enough to get you going.

------
dlsym
Slightly OT: Can someone explain to me, why in every physics simulation demo
everything seems to be moving in slowmotion? (This demo is not an exception.)

Just wondering...

------
progx
Look great, i hope you extend the webpage with a detailed documentation...
step by step. There are many engines, but the success depend on how easy it
can be used and how good the docs are. Thats the part moste developer dont
like to do ;-)

------
MWil
None of the examples are working for me, sorry. FF 23.0.

~~~
hdra
Weird. It works on mine. FF22 on Linux, although rather slow.

